# Binding glue



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

What are we using in canada to glue the binding on,,Weld on 16 is not available in Canada...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Crazy glue ... ? 

Here is a thread from TDPRI 

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/tele-home-depot/233029-plastic-binding-glues-informal-test.html


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-building-methods-techniques/29767-binding.html


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

I use UHU gel. Available at John's Hobby shop on Danforth.


----------

